# hmmmmmm...............................



## pompeychick83 (Jun 28, 2005)

after my little moan on my last thread i thought i'd ask and share this.........
woke up this morning with sorest nipples ever (never had that before even when i had periods 5 yrs ago) bad back ache, tummy ache but not like period pains and sicky feeling. i am ever so thirsty and  days ago i had some discharge which was pinkish?!?!?!?!? any body got any ideas as to whats goin on?? v v v v v v confused xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Done the obvious and done hpt? If already ruled out them contact GP if continues.

Ruth


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Just had to tell you the only symptom i had when i first got a BFP was being very thirsty!

lets hope this is it!

Lucy Lou xx


----------



## pompeychick83 (Jun 28, 2005)

thanx for replying!!! did a test and to my surprise it was positive!!!!!  hasn't quite sunk in yet and i'm floating!!! just proves that even the most lost cases can win!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

pompeychick-oh my god what great news,i bet you are over the moon


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations  
   
Take care
Natasha


----------

